# Schticky for removing dog hair??



## Miss_S (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm thinking of getting this As-Seen on TV product. The infomercial has me so convinced!

I found this website, www.schticky.us that does a pretty good job letting me know about the product.. but I'm not 100% sure.

It's only $20, no harm in that.. right?

Anyone else here try it? The only thing I'm worried about is that it will stop being sticky after washing it.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Why not just buy a brush? I'm going to take s guess and think your dog is a Boston. So I'd get a zoom groom they are less then 10 bucks


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

oh hey it's the sham wow guy.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

A damp cloth works well to roll up Max's fur so I can pick or vacuum it off furniture. That sticky roller wouldn't go far around here and has to be rinsed and allowed to dry between uses.

Max's fur defies brushing. He sheds the same the day after a complete groom involving stripping out undercoat and getting a bath and blow dry as the day before one. Sassy's fur responded beautifully to stripping and bathing.


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

We have something similar.. I'm not sure if it's actually that brand or not. We got it at the store. You can't always trust the infomercial companies. Anyway, it does work well. It's sticky again almost immediately after rinsing it off. It gets covered too quickly to really use it for other uses.. but it's great for de-furring our clothes before we go out.


----------



## Miss_S (Dec 23, 2012)

Tankstar said:


> Why not just buy a brush? I'm going to take s guess and think your dog is a Boston. So I'd get a zoom groom they are less then 10 bucks


Sorry, I didn't specify.. it's mostly for use of getting hair off furniture and clothes. 



wishiwas said:


> We have something similar.. I'm not sure if it's actually that brand or not. We got it at the store. You can't always trust the infomercial companies. Anyway, it does work well. It's sticky again almost immediately after rinsing it off. It gets covered too quickly to really use it for other uses.. but it's great for de-furring our clothes before we go out.


True, they must be a similar product. I'm glad that it works great for getting dog hair off clothes. I do most of my shopping online


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't have a schticky, but one thing I've always wondered about ... if you have to rinse it under running water to get the 'picked up' item to release from the roller, then where does the hair go ... down the drain ? Yuk. 

Like the pennies they show on the ad, I figure you'd still have to retrieve them from the sink one by one. Might as well have done that in the first place.

.... unless I'm missing something ...


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> if you have to rinse it under running water to get the 'picked up' item to release from the roller, then where does the hair go ... down the drain ?


Only for a limited time. Then the drain will be clogged and NOTHING will go down the drain.

I'm thinking the same company probably sells a heavy-duty drain cleaner.


----------



## Miss_S (Dec 23, 2012)

There is truth to all these comments. But I'll never know until I find out! 

I'm going to purchase it through the website I found (schticky.us ?) and see for myself. I've been wanting to try something new.

I'll let you when I get it! Maybe it's a better product than we think.


----------



## Miss_S (Dec 23, 2012)

Got my Schticky! 

I'd rate it 8/10. Pretty great product. Picks up dog hairs from furniture and clothes, even the tough ones. 

Slightly difficult to clean, but it makes up in performance. Works better than a vacuum. Dries quickly and keeps its "Schticky-ness". 

I like it! I think I'll hold on to it. I feel young and hip using this thing! My kids love it. And I'm happy that I don't have to play around with all those paper lint rollers anymore.

Let me know if you guys want more feedback from the Schticky!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

How quickly does it dry?


----------



## Sarayu14 (Apr 26, 2010)

It does stop working after 3 washes. It is a big waste of money, spend the $20 on a good slicker or curry brush. We had two and they lost their "Shtik" after being rinsed 3 times.


----------



## Titan84 (Apr 19, 2012)

I know I'm late to the party, but my wife insisted on buying the Schticky for the same reasons as OP (It's ONLY $20 and the infomercial makes it look so great). It was a total piece of junk. Didn't even work all that well right out of the gate, and like the previous poster said just got worse with each rinse. Ours now resides in a landfill somewhere. 

Maybe we got a dud (I kind of doubt it). But knowing what I know now, I wouldn't even pay $2 for the thing.


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

Ours still works great for getting hair off clothes after like 6 months of use.. but it's not the Schticky brand.. I think it's called a sticky buddy?


----------

